# species identification



## Darren (Jun 26, 2017)

hi guys and gals, ithis is my first post so i hope its in the correct area.
i recently rescued 3 dart frogs, having not kept darts before i am finding it difficult to identify them 100 percent, they are about 4 months old apparently. can anyone offer a quick idenfification. many thanks


----------



## Yeti (Jun 26, 2017)

It looks like a Ranitomeya lamasi Orange Pasco could be wrong


----------



## andfrogs (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks like phyllobates vittatus

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren (Jun 26, 2017)

thanks guys
looking on google, the phyllobates vittatus seem to be the most similar
they have the single u shaped stripe like mine, 
the Ranitomeya lamasi Orange Pasco seem to have too much colour on the body. 
thanks for the help, greatly appreciated


----------



## evolvstll77 (Feb 17, 2007)

Remember identifying by sight is difficult and not reliable. The two frogs mentions are quite different. One is a thumbnail (lamasi/ sirensis)). They look quite different. With the lamasi/sirensis and vittatus there are different locals also. The nominant and I have seen a red. By that it looks like a Vittatus.

Vittatus distribution map: BerkeleyMapper

Sirensis : Ranitomeya sirensis | Poison Dart Frogs | Dendrobates.org


----------



## Yeti (Jun 26, 2017)

I had a feeling I was wrong


----------

